# Ultimate vivarium storm/weather FX idea and resource thread.



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok this started as a reply to another post but ended up including so much info I thought it deserved its own thread since many have expressed interest in this kind of setup.

Since DB won't allow editing after a certain time and it is troublesome to get mods to add info to old posts... stuff will just be thrown in here as I find it/get around to it. 

You are welcome to contribute your own ideas, product finds, comments, builds etc..etc...

To start us off here is all this crap...

Basic lights/rain/fog/wind setups with no sound (but that doesn't mean you can't add it.

Options...
*1. Just buy a satellite + fixture, or Mistking Jungle hobbies LED light (or something similar (please post if you know of anything similar))* 

...And put the mist/rain system on a remote controlled outlet, then use the control for the outlet to start the rain, and the control for the light to switch to storm mode. Won't be synced/timed/random storms, but will be storm on demand. (A easy and affordable compromise basically)

*2. Buy a reef light and lighting controller setup... like aquailluminations Ai director and led lights, or some other brands/makers stuff.* 

(You probably wanna find light that allows you to tune the color spectrum to 8000k or below. Higher then that and the lighting looks pretty crappy on a viv IMO)
Hydra » AquaIllumination®
Control » AquaIllumination®

*3. buy a short string of christmas lights with some kinda included controller and plug that into the same timer setup as everything else. *

Chances are you can make it look like lightning and it has the benefit of coming on and going off same time as everything else without having to fiddle with it each time probably. Might have to modify/shorten the strand, take out some of the lights and plug the sockets with silicone or something. Look for types with multi mode controllers though, like 8 in1 or something like that.
String Lights, 64 Wide Angle LEDs, Battery, Multi Function, Timer






*4. Multi-mode Led strips and controllers- * (becareful that you have, or buy a kit that comes with the ac adapter. Many kits do not include it, but you should be able to get a 5m kit with 133 mode controller and adapter for under $70 if you shop around ebay/amazon)








6803 IC 5050 SMD IP67 5M RGB Dream Color LED Strip 133 Modes RF Controller 12V5A | eBay

These kits will play whatever mode they were on when turned off last, so you can put them on an interval timer and find mode that will work for lightning, or cloud simulation or other FX if you think creatively about it. Can be cut down to size, and left over strip pieces used with seperately bought controllers. You must use dreamcolor lighting strips with the 133 mode controller, other lighting strips probably don't work (I learned the hard way)
Demo...






*
5. EL wire plug in controllers/sequencers hooked to your rain/mist/fog/wind timer....*

These aren't super bright and can be cut down so you don't have a bunch extra el wire to deal with. You just need diver/sequencer that plugs into wall timer and has a blink mode or multi channel sequencing. Unfortunately many of these are battery powered, but there are 110v plug in versions. The challenge is finding them and some of the more powerful 110v versions require a minimum amount of wire to operate safely. You may be able to use an ac adapter that plugs into a sequencer also instead of just buying a driver with the sequencing/blink function built in. Usually you can order custom color combinations or make them yourself. 

3X5M El Wire Neon White Glow Light 110V 220V Inverter | eBay
EL Wire 110v 4 meter kit (2 colors)
Here is one in operation...






(you can try setting up the led or EL wire lights on an interval timer, even seconds timer like the mistking seconds timer to help fine tune how they operate ) (Plug a multi outlet into the timer to run everything off same timer. That goes for most/all these options)
MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd

*6. Arduino based systems- (Probably the best if you got the skills, but you're on your own here people... for now at least)*

*Basically to do this cheap you have to be creative and/or technically inclined... OR willing to compromise a bit and go for a system that you manually turn on some or all of the components using timers and/or a remote controlled or motion activated plug.*

1. Remote plug/outlet-









Master Electrician RC-012-1-TR-009 Heavy Duty Wireless Remote Control Outlets Power Hub Converter Kit - Amazon.com


2. Motion activated plug/outlet-








SensorPlug - Motion Activated Electrical Outlet - Amazon.com
-----------------------------------


*Oh one other potential option for plugging lights into something to make them flash on/off is a wave controller* (possibly on an interval timer to further tune the visual fx) 









JBJ Ocean Pulse Wavemaker

---------------
Ok here are some options for people that do want sound I found awhile back that might help you out...

First the really cheap version (but sound quality/style might not be great)
Cannon Strobe with Thunder*|*Meijer.com
or
Cannon Thunder Strobe

*(The strobe does play the rain sounds)*




Plug that in on the same timer as your rain system and everything should be synced. I'll probably get one myself 

Here is a battery operated smaller version but has some crazy sounds that may screw up it's use for this purpose...





*More expensive options...*

Picostorm controller, plug n play with sound build in it looks like. (this looks like one of the easiest options options of the 3 controllers I list here, just throw some smaller mini strobes on it and plug in some pc speakers, then plug the whole thing into the same timer your rain is on. The soundtrack for this seems nice and approriate for our use)
PicoSTORM: Lighting: Thunder & Lightning Controllers: PicoStorm Lightning Controller - FrightProps.com





Mini strobe- Just one example, lots of these both LED or xenon available cheap... just google them.
Mini Strobe (LED): Lighting: Strobe Lights - FrightProps.com

2 more lightning controllers with sound options, but require an external cd player I think(you'll need to research this stuff and how it works if you're interested, and can google the names of these controllers to find better prices/buying options)

FireFly Halloween Lightning Controllers and Special Effects Lighting by Lights Alive










i-Zombie.com • Lightning Controllers








-------------------------------------------------------------


*Lights that currently offer built in storm/weather modes (without need of seperate controller, or come with needed hardware)...*

1. Satellite Freshwater LED+ | Current-USA























2 MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd
















*These lights can be used with the other solutions above to create a multi layered FX setup. Timed/manually activated/random events etc...etc... You've just gotta be creative and decide how far down the rabbit hole you wanna go *
-----------------------------------


Other sound options...

1. PC with some kinda media player with timed event functions

2. Teamviewer can supposedly be used from a pc to control some samsung brand phones. So a spare smart phone and wi-fi setup could be used to activate a video and/or sound loop from your pc while the phone is on/in the vivarium. (hopefully more options like this will be available in the future) 

3. Just play sound/video loop file from phone, mp3 player, cd player or tablet when you want a storm (possibly in conjunction with remote controlled or motion activated outlets and/or timers)

*Some of these systems can be used to add video weather or other fx that include your sound loop, *

4. USB motion activated 300 second recording and playback device...
(one of the best cheaper options so far I think, especially for a truly automated system)













or








Amazon.com: 300 second USB recording module: Everything Else

----------------------


*My quasi holographic plasm lightning system and short update.*





*Update 1/2/2014*
I have all the stuff except the fans for the floating cloud system and the vivarium is nearly ready for planting, but I am not liking some of the hardscape/fairy cave setup I've got. Do I'm at a stand still till I decide what I want to do about it, and have the money to do whatever that is 
*You will see a complete quasi holographic storm viv soon though.*
Here is the thread on the proof of concept...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-activated-lightning-cloud-proof-concept.html
------------------------------------------------
*Past Fx threads dealing with this or related topics...*

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/95116-dryad-viv-concept-life-size-girl-box.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...62074-firefly-lights-installed-hex-video.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...erie-flys-through-cave-viv-proof-concept.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...eas-firefly-lights-fiber-optic-fx-plants.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ossible-ways-create-glowing-fx-live-moss.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...e-rock-simulated-rippling-water-fx-light.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-create-actual-rain-through-condensation.html (May expand on this in the future as I have found a way that might work inside a vivarium, but for now it is secret)
-------------------------------

*Please feel free to post your builds or other vivarium/aquarium builds or anything related/similar.* The more examples and information we can compile in one place the easier it will be for us and future people to do these things and us enjoy them 

Arduino is one of the most powerful ways to setup systems like this but I'm just learning about it so *if you are well versed in arduino please contribute here*...


----------



## btu83 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting this. I am still putting my vivarium together but I have a mistking which is coupled with a small computer fan and a current usa automated led lighting system. My lighting system is fully automated with daily sunrise, sunset, peak sun and moonlight but weather patterns such as cloud cover and lightening storms are on demand only by remote control. Therefore the wind and rain will come regularly but I will have to be there to turn on the lightening, which is ok I suppose since it does not always lightening when it rains. I would like to add a small sound box to the same timer as the rain and wind. What do you suggest as the easiest way to do so? I will post videos when complete. Thank you.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

btu83 said:


> Thank you so much for posting this. I am still putting my vivarium together but I have a mistking which is coupled with a small computer fan and a current usa automated led lighting system. My lighting system is fully automated with daily sunrise, sunset, peak sun and moonlight but weather patterns such as cloud cover and lightening storms are on demand only by remote control. Therefore the wind and rain will come regularly but I will have to be there to turn on the lightening, which is ok I suppose since it does not always lightening when it rains. I would like to add a small sound box to the same timer as the rain and wind. What do you suggest as the easiest way to do so? I will post videos when complete. Thank you.


You could try that motion controlled usb device. It works on batteries and you could just mount it on top of lid and when you walk up and activate the storm lights/rain you will trip the motion sensor and start the sound loop you've loaded onto it.

Another option is just use spare smart phone, or buy a used one (pretty cheap on ebay), or an mp3 or cd player and just walk over and turn it on (or use remote if it has one) after you activate the other storm functions.

Then there is...
*(The strobe does play the rain sounds)*




Plug that in on the same timer as your rain system and everything should be synced. I'll probably get one myself

You could use that in conjunction with whatever other lights you are using, or just black it out and use it for the sound feature and plug it into the same timer everything else is on. (I think)

The biggest difficulty seems to by syncing whatever is doing the lighting and/or sound with rest of the system... cheaply. 

If you are willing to spend the money that PICOSTORM controller looks like a pretty good plug n play option since it seems to have the sound loop built into it. I may get one when I can afford it. You could plug lights into it to add more lightning to your setup, or just use it for the sound feature.

More info on PICOSTORM...
Fright Ideas - PicoStorm Lightning and Thunder Light Controller - Thunder and Lightning Controllers and effects


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

More lightning FX hardware...

Perfect storm- Plug lights into it and it reacts to sound from cd player or something.
Amazon.com - Perfect Storm Lightning Effects Kit - Strobe Lighting Effects

A build it yourself controller for the DIY crowd.
Spooky Blue's Dirt Cheap Lightning Machine

Oh many sound activated lights like, strobe lights or EL wire/EL panel controlers with sound function, or LED strip sound controllers can be useful for syncing lights with sound, and you may be able to have most of that turned on since it will be dormant till sound trips it. You are still left with the problem of how to play and start/stop the sound though.

Strobe with sound activation
Chauvet Techno Strobe 2000S

EL wire kits with customizable colors, sound activation and AC wall adapters...
High-Bright EL wire kits from $0.98/ft. in 10 colors

Led strip sound activated music controller...
TaoTronics TT-SL204 Sound Activated RGB Music Controller 144w 2 Ports Output for Color Changing LED Strips with Remote Control 144w, 5050rgb, Plug-And-Play - Amazon.com (Should work with most cheap LED strip light rolls)

Mega strobe with thunder (Think this is same as cannon strobe mentioned earlier)
Amazon.com : Forum Novelties Mega Strobe Super Bright Battery Powered Party Light with Thunder Sound Effects : Photographic Lighting Soft Boxes : Toys & Games


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

Those current usa Lights look very interesting. I want to light my 65 gallon viv (36L x 18W x 24H), so has anyone used them in a vivarium setting, and how is the plant growth? Might I need two for something this deep?

Most of the reviews I see are for freshwater planted aquariums, so I'm not sure how much effect taking the water out of the situation effects the light intensity.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have that "FireFly" lightning controller from Lights Alive that I just got this year for my Halloween set up and I love it! I have been strongly considering setting it up in my frog room. I think the effects would really make the entire room be completely over the top. I mean, who has freaking lightning storms in their house???? LOL!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

hughjass5976 said:


> Those current usa Lights look very interesting. I want to light my 65 gallon viv (36L x 18W x 24H), so has anyone used them in a vivarium setting, and how is the plant growth? Might I need two for something this deep?
> 
> Most of the reviews I see are for freshwater planted aquariums, so I'm not sure how much effect taking the water out of the situation effects the light intensity.


It might be enough on it's own in tanks that aren't super tall (Would probably be enough in a 20L, or 40B) since some people have been growing lower light plants in aquariums with it, and it doesn't have to penetrate the water for our purposes. The surface of the water will reflect some light, and the water column may diffuse/disperse some more light so I think just having air to go through will make some difference. Anyways you may find you need a fluorescent strip or something to fill out the light in the back a bit, but hard to say for sure since I don't have one yet. 




MELLOWROO421 said:


> I have that "FireFly" lightning controller from Lights Alive that I just got this year for my Halloween set up and I love it! I have been strongly considering setting it up in my frog room. I think the effects would really make the entire room be completely over the top. I mean, who has freaking lightning storms in their house???? LOL!


Cool, is something that would work well on a timer, or is there something you'd have to manually reset/adjust each time power was supplied by the timer?

I don't suppose it will automatically engage a cd player and start the sound loop for you as soon as it gets power will it? ...My guess is you have to manually turn on whatever music device you use and then the controller dims the lights in sync with the sound.


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dendro Dave said:


> It might be enough on it's own in tanks that aren't super tall (Would probably be enough in a 20L, or 40B) since some people have been growing lower light plants in aquariums with it, and it doesn't have to penetrate the water for our purposes. The surface of the water will reflect some light, and the water column may diffuse/disperse some more light so I think just having air to go through will make some difference. Anyways you may find you need a fluorescent strip or something to fill out the light in the back a bit, but hard to say for sure since I don't have one yet.


Thanks, I really like the idea of them, I just wish it was programmable to have a sunset/sunrise, full lights, moon light, etc every day. It seems like even with their ramp timer you just get a gradual on/off with just the full daylight setting, and still have to manually do everything else with the remote. I am a computer programmer by day so I know the arduino is an option, but I really don't know if I feel like putting the time into it. If it were to have features like their orbit marine, I would be all over it instantly.


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

I have been looking at the Current USA Orbit Marine LED lately. I found it for 229.00 which I think is a reasonable price for the 36"-48". 



hughjass5976 said:


> Thanks, I really like the idea of them, I just wish it was programmable to have a sunset/sunrise, full lights, moon light, etc every day. It seems like even with their ramp timer you just get a gradual on/off with just the full daylight setting, and still have to manually do everything else with the remote. I am a computer programmer by day so I know the arduino is an option, but I really don't know if I feel like putting the time into it. If it were to have features like their orbit marine, I would be all over it instantly.


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

jrodkinsey said:


> I have been looking at the Current USA Orbit Marine LED lately. I found it for 229.00 which I think is a reasonable price for the 36"-48".


Which is a good price, but you only have white and actinic blue LEDs I believe. No RGB/white like with the satellite. If that is the case, there won't be much of anything in the red wavelengths which I believe plants use for stems and flowering. Not to mention just a weird lighting visually to my eyes for a tropical viv.


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

I honestly was not aware of that. Thank you for pointing that out.



hughjass5976 said:


> Which is a good price, but you only have white and actinic blue LEDs I believe. No RGB/white like with the satellite. If that is the case, there won't be much of anything in the red wavelengths which I believe plants use for stems and flowering. Not to mention just a weird lighting visually to my eyes for a tropical viv.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Dendro Dave said:


> Cool, is something that would work well on a timer, or is there something you'd have to manually reset/adjust each time power was supplied by the timer?
> 
> I don't suppose it will automatically engage a cd player and start the sound loop for you as soon as it gets power will it? ...My guess is you have to manually turn on whatever music device you use and then the controller dims the lights in sync with the sound.


I have mine connected to a cheap CD Walkman, a surround sound receiver unit with a sub woofer and 2 speakers and then of coarse the lights. I would assume that if you could find a CD player that automatically starts playing when you turn it on then yes, you could hook it up to a timer. Everything else would turn on automatically when the power came on. I should check to see if the CD player starts on it's own or if I have to press play. The cool thing about this light controller is that it actually fires the lights off BEFORE the sound of the thunder, just like real lightning. I still haven't figured out how it does that! LOL


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

jrodkinsey said:


> I honestly was not aware of that. Thank you for pointing that out.


yessir, I've been looking into it for a bit now. I would love them to make an "Orbit Freshwater", but who knows if that will ever happen.

Although I did just find a thread on PLantedTank where a rep from Current USA says that you could use the ramptimer pro to get automated dawn/dusk, full daylight, moonlights to control two satellites. The clouds/storms would still be manually controlled though:

Ramp timer pro details are out! - Page 2



Current USA said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Sorry for the late response!
> 
> ...


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

This is how I feel right now. Thank you....

Found this on ebay
Perfect Storm Lighting Effects and Thunder Lightning Simulator Prop CD Included | eBay


----------



## cykada (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's a video i made how the to the LED's by mistking / junglehobbies
work with my viv.


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

cykada said:


> Here's a video i made how the to the LED's by mistking / junglehobbies
> work with my viv.
> Dart frog rainforest vivarium - YouTube


These lights look awesome, but they're just so small that larger tanks need multiples of them and then the price just gets ridiculous.


----------



## cykada (Apr 1, 2012)

1 light would cover up to about 80cm long x 50cm deep about 120 cm high or even higher i didnt have a need to test it. Perhaps mistking will come out with a longer light

Wysłane z mojego SM-T210 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Cross linking to this thread since it has relevant info/products for storm/weather FX...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ro-daves-vivarium-tech-finds.html#post1948122

*Like this...*
bluefish led controller, but it looks like a pretty good lighting controller for reasonable price... it is available for pre order and it does storm Fx, and even includes snyced thunder sound!... hopefully other controller and/or light makers will start adding similar features. Stupid to have lightning and no thunder/rain 
*"Thunderstorms (with actual thunder!)
Start a thunderstorm from the app and lighting strikes are synchronized with audio from a real thunderstorm. Connect your phone or tablet wireless to a Bluetooth speaker for maximum effect!"*




















Bluefish LED CONTROLLER | BLUEFISH Aquarium LED Controller


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

This thread has more info on it...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ro-daves-vivarium-tech-finds.html#post1970265


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Almost snuck past me... Looks like another FX capable aquarium light coming from fluval (also a ramp timer coming out, but unsure of compatibility/need)

Sirius Reef, AquaSky and Marine & Reef are three new LED lights from Fluval Sea


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

hey guys.... this is a cheap DIY for a rain system, that a photographer made for one of his shoots. 
its really basic too. 

https://imgur.com/a/BXsup

i'm thinking another way to make a rain system is to have an open top viv, with a drip tray and lots of tiny different holes drilled, you could have a float valve shut off inside the tray so the water will only be filled to a certain level and then shut off and let it rain inside the viv for a moment.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

*BUMPING AND CROSS LINKING TO THIS THREAD BECAUSE SO MUCH NEW AND APPLICABLE CONTENT WAS JUST ADDED....*
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ro-daves-vivarium-tech-finds.html#post2056978


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Dendro Dave said:


> *BUMPING AND CROSS LINKING TO THIS THREAD BECAUSE SO MUCH NEW AND APPLICABLE CONTENT WAS JUST ADDED....*
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ro-daves-vivarium-tech-finds.html#post2056978


New bump, same old reason...Plus my PC died so im on my phone and it sux...cut me some slack please


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

OK. I've promised, hinted at, and thrown a lot of ideas out there but haven't shown anything off in awhile.

So here is a lil teaser...





Threw a strand of firefly lights in one of my vivs and was playing with some of the gadgets I've collected. This is not the main event


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

This was a long reply to another thread, and while it is some rehashing thought it was worth including here and the fx thread...


I was in the middle of a big long edit of that post that included Fx options like programmable dimmers and sound responsive music controllers and other sub $100 fixture options but i lost the dang post, stupid phone.

It including finnex sale of monsteray/stingray combo for $89-99. Sale ends soon, but a stingray alone might be adequate on a 20L..
Finnex sale...

AquaVibrant

AquaVibrant

Sounds like this might not be your cup of tea for now, but since I have all the links up I'll post the fx options and sub $100 fixture options I found...

Fixtures...

(DIY white 5630 strip complete kits usa seller for fx and cheap viv lighting, about 9w per foot I think))
US Shipping SMD 5630 300 LED White Waterproof Flexible LED Strip 12V 5A Adapter | eBay

(44key 5050 rgb complete kit)
5M SMD RGB 5050 Waterproof Strip Light 300 LED 44 Key IR Remote 12V 5A Power | eBay

(133 mode 6803 ic dream color complete kit...think rolling cloud cover not lame dimming as cloud fx, other cool uses)
Http://www.ebay.com/itm/5M-5050-RGB...006249?pt=US_Car_Lighting&hash=item3cd646dda9

Aquatic Life Aquatic Life Freshwater 42 0 5W LED Light Fixture 30" L Red | eBay

(First time I've seen this very interesting light. Similar to the .5w beams work but with many colors of LEDs. Looking at the mix of 8000k to red, blue, pink!, and green that should come out tons color temp that looks OK over a viv. Crazy light, looks like only around 10watts, but still 45 isn't crazy high for a 10w 24" led fixture, and it is so weird might have to buy this in november  ) 
New 78 Multi Color LED Aquarium Light Full Spectrum Lamp for 24" 30" Fish Tank | eBay

Finnex Fugeray Planted Plus Moonlights Aquarium LED Fixture | eBay

Finnex Monsterray High Color LED Monster Ray Red Nan Aquarium Arowana Light | eBay

(Color mix is bit on the blue side but does have 6000-6500k leds to offset it some, 30 watts for price is good so posting...)
New 30W 60 LED Aquarium Fish Tank Waterproof White Blue Moon Light Bar 2 Mode | eBay

(Color mix.may be OK, need.more info)
Aquatic Life Aquatic Life Freshwater 42 0 5W LED Light Fixture 30" L Red | eBay

Aquarium LED Light Reefbar 12" 1ft 8000K White 9W Freshwater Planted Cichlid | eBay

Fx options...

(The .5w beamswork posted should have the right plug to work with this according to planted tank... looking at the adapters sold by top dog sellers I think the other lights I posted from them will probably work to. Any light with a 5.5mm  DC plug on the power supply should work. Like cheap led rolls and the rigid light bars above... maybe that crazy led would work too.)

SunSetter Aquarium Dual Timer 12 24V Reef Coral Ramp Sunrise Sunset Thunderstorm | eBay

DC 12 24V 18A Music 2CH RGB LED Controller Audio Control with RF Wireless Remote | eBay

20KEY DC12 24V Sound Sensor Music Controller for 3528 5050 RGB LED Strip Light | eBay

(5 channel pc progammable dimmer/timer. Here it is lil tricky to program but works well, have one but untested as my PC is down)
Http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC12-24V-20...648?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b06d9fa68

(Good sound response unit, have one)
Http://www.parts-express.com/lavolt...with-effects-for-led-lighting-strips--073-090 "


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

*storm/weather FX idea and resource thread.*

Here are the plantedtank.net threads people made about the cheap tc420 programmable controller and sunsetter/ramptimer pro and using them on led strips and some beamswork and other fixtures that use standard DC barrel plug on their power supply/drivers...

Beamswork Double Hi Lumen 30 (gen4)

Ramp Timer Pro works on Beamswork LED fixtures!

(Plantedtank is Owned by vertical scope, who owns dendroboard)


----------

